# Absolutely fuming



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad he's safe! Lousy neighbors..!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Now that is just plain cruel!!! Some people don't like cats. I hope Boo never wanders over to their yard again but if he ever goes missing again, you'll know where to look!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

During the summer month I use to hear the kids calling the cats over into their garden, Both Boo & Nancy are people pleaser's they'll go are where affections offered, I just hope he's smarter than he looks


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh poor boo, that is awful!! Im so glad he is safe and sound! You should report them!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What idiots!!! Scary to think how far they would have gone. Glad he's safe!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is just mean! Are you going to say anything?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Boo AKA Oberon, he such a soft cat, I have never heard him Meow before today, even when you tickle his tummy he just wraps his paws around you and licks you to death


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going to drop a note through their door saying you have photographic evidence that they'd wedged the door shut and deliberately shut my cat in and that I've called the RSPCA and police.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mist said:


> I'm going to drop a note through their door saying you have photographic evidence that they'd wedged the door shut and deliberately shut my cat in and that I've called the RSPCA and police.


Good for you!! They should definately be reported


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree with you and tell them that you have reported them for animal cruelty to knock it off and you are on alert if your ktty goes missing again. I had a neighbor teen that tortured my kitty and I had to put him down because of it. I have never seen a kitty with such a strong will to live but unable to because of his injuries. I am so glad that your kitty is ok.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone locked your cat in a playhouse?!? ***! I would totaly report them! I am glad Boo is home and safe.. give him some snuggles from Kitty.. He looks very handsome ;-)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad that Boo is OK, and that you're going after the morons who locked him up. Let us know how things turn out. Poor Boo!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What is wrong with people? So glad you are going to report them. Thank goodness your Boo is OK- poor baby!!! 



BeauShel said:


> I had a neighbor teen that tortured my kitty and I had to put him down because of it. I have never seen a kitty with such a strong will to live but unable to because of his injuries. I am so glad that your kitty is ok.


Oh BeauShel- this is just so terribly sad! This is going to haunt me for the rest of the day. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear he is back home and safe.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Glad to hear he is back home and safe.


Scary neighbors! What kind of values to teach their kids- and poor Boo kitty.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

omg how terrible... i cant imagine what kind of person would torture an animal like that


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, what's wrong with people 

Glad Boo is back home safe and sound!


We had a gorgeous cream kitty that went missing once. We thought the same as you, might be in someone's garage or something. Made flyers put them in peoples paper tubes, and doors with our info. About a month or so later, we get a phone call, saying she thinks she has our cat, but he was hit by a car, she took him to the vets, and now has him at her house. SHE had him the whole time, even changed his name!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I took Boo to the vets this afternoon, just to be on the safe side, he is dehydrated, and has lost a few pounds, thankfully he's a tubby cat. They gave him a vitamin jab as well as something to add to his water, I'm sending a photo copy of the bill around to these people threatening legal action if they do not make the payment in full. There had been nothing previously wrong with him. he is now asleep on the printer but still occasionally glaring at me as if it's my fault


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

he is a beautiful cat and i think those people are sick. I hope they get the message lound and clear and never pull this kind of stunt again. i am blad Boo is okay.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad you found him.

Do you think they purposely trapped him in the playhouse??


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you found him & he's going to be ok!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he is back home safe and sound. This is another reason that my cats are indoors only. There are too many freaks out there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad he made it home. Poor thing!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, poor Boo! I bet he was scared to death as well as hungry and thirsty! Glad he is back home safe and sound. Good for you for reporting those horrible neighbors! They should be fined at the very least!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I had a neighbor teen that tortured my kitty


Torturing animals...a big red flag for psychological problems. It shows lack of empathy and is linked to possibly becoming a batterer in relationships


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, why do people have to do things like that, I don't get it, glad you got him home and safe







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My kitty that died was named Boo also like yours. I didnt even put it together at first because I was so mad that someone did that to him and you. I am glad that he is going to be ok and good for you giving the bill to them.


----------

